# Tank Cleaning Anger



## Ladyraistlin18 (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi all! I was just wondering if anyone else's betta gets angry at all when you do water changes? I do it twice a week (one where I just change the water and one where I remove all plants and decorations and clean them) and when I finish Percy seems really ticked off! He has two nerite snails living with him, and any other time he couldn't care less about them, but after a water change he rushes up to them, eyes them, and sometimes will even try to bite at them (they've learned to stay in their shell for a while after a water change). 

Also, Percy will swim around and look at where the decorations are (I try to move them around so he doesn't get bored) and will then flare at them and swim away. Also, he will just be swimming and will suddenly flare, open his mouth really wide, and then take off swimming again. :dunno: This all usually lasts about 20 minutes and then he calms down and is his happy self again. Anyone else go through this?


----------



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

Only while I'm cleaning it. If I take longer than 10-15 minutes cleaning it, Kirito gets pretty peeved. He usually just sits and glares at me for about half an hour. Today I took an hour cleaning his tank, it was the big 90% water change which included taking everything out and scrubbing it. So taking that long at cleaning...he was pretty peeved about it. 

I haven't cleaned Sasuke's tank yet since he's only new so I'm curious to see how he handles it.


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

Ossu only gets huffy when I mess up his bubble nest, then he manages to look both angry and sad in turns. And I know for the next hour or two I'll have to endure his moody looks. He will sit under the bubble nest leaf and stare. Just stare. And pout.

Ossu ---> :evil:

Me -----> :|


----------



## christinamac (Jan 2, 2016)

My little guy is so passive for a male Betta. He rarely flares at anything and only briefly before he loses interest, even with a mirror. He's more curious than anything else. Whenever I clean or move things in his aquarium, he just happily swims around and watches with interest.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

My boys don't seem to care.

Nick's main concern is whether or not the hand means food. haha. His rage is mostly reserved for snails.


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

*The Snails Did It !*

He tries to bite the snails when you clean the tank?
That is so cute! It's like he is blaming it on them!
You might try a little hiding place for your snails that you can drop them into when you are done cleaning where they are out of the eyesight of Betta for a few minutes.

My Betta thinks its feeding time when I clean. She pecks at my arm which is one reason why I wear a glove because while that may seem cute it is a weird sensation on skin! She swims into my net and gets the debris out of it while I'm trying to scoop it up. 

Fish are so funny!


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I have Blood Parrot that is like that but not a betta. What size is the tank?


----------

